# Finally getting a few things on my furry Youtube channel



## KiokuChan (Jul 26, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVg_Wkq7mv2nM-vSRYG2l9g/videos
		

I'm finally getting some content up. The next things I'll do is probably talk about / show art of some of my other characters. I'll keep thinking of other ideas too though.


----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

KiokuChan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVg_Wkq7mv2nM-vSRYG2l9g/videos
> 
> 
> I'm finally getting some content up. The next things I'll do is probably talk about / show art of some of my other characters. I'll keep thinking of other ideas too though.


I'll check it out here in a few before I pass out for the day lol


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 27, 2021)

Gother said:


> I'll check it out here in a few before I pass out for the day lol


Thank you : )


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

@KiokuChan Watched one of your videos I really like it good job


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 30, 2021)

Mossymossfox said:


> @KiokuChan Watched one of your videos I really like it good job


Awesome, I'm glad to hear that! Thank you ^_^


----------

